# Touchscreen Panel PC



## Kimex08 (26. Mai 2009)

Frage zu Touchscreens:
In der Firma haben wir kürzlich ein Touchscreen Unterweisungsterminal für Arbeitssicherheit gekauft, damit alle Mitarbeiter (auch die ohne PC-Platz) die
Schulungen durchführen können.
Anbieter ist http://www.esferatec.com 

Es gibt 2 Technologien. Resistiv oder Kapazitiv.
Welches funktioniert mit Schutzhandschuhen?

Danke.


----------



## PC Heini (26. Mai 2009)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Forum

Das Resistive Touchscreen funktioniert auch mit Handschuhen.

Siehe auch; http://www.tlc-elektronik.de/ts_info_res.html


----------

